# Elevated Thyroglobulin 1 year after thyroid cancer removal



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello 

I had Papillary cancer that was removed a little over a year ago. After my last appt, the nurse called and said my Thyroglobulin was a little elevated this time from all my previous bloodwork. So we have to wait and see if it continues to go up next time. I asked for the number (I don't have reference ranges, so I hope that doesn't matter).

They said before it was always "Under 0.1" and was now 0.16. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Anyone think it might be significant?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

In my opinion, it's not a huge jump...definitely something to watch, though. I don't know what the "margin of error" is on these tests.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed - that's a small increase. My doctors consider anything under 2.0 to be undetectable, so in their book, you are still good.

Was that a stimulated or unstimulated result? Did you have RAI?

They always say that Tg is most accurate if looked at over time. So the watch and wait approach makes loads of sense to me.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you. I am not sure what you mean by stimulated and unstimulated, but it was just a regular blood test, we don't do anything special.

I had my thyroid removed and that was it. I didn't have RAI.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

If it's any help, like you I had TT for papillary thyroid cancer and no RAI.

For the first 18 months my thyroglobulin was undetectable (under 0.1). Then suddenly it was 2.4! I had a bit of a panic, but guess what, next time (3 months later) it was back to undetectable again and it's stayed there since.

I guess I'll be less concerned if it "wobbles" again. Certainly my oncologist was completely unconcerned, and he turned out to be spot-on.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

ives6797 said:


> Thank you. I am not sure what you mean by stimulated and unstimulated, but it was just a regular blood test, we don't do anything special.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed and that was it. I didn't have RAI.


Gotcha. I meant you didn't go off your meds and/or have thyrogen shots, right? Sounds like you didn't. Which is no big deal. Sometimes if you are stimulated (i.e., your TSH is high), you'll get a minor bump in Tg and I was just making sure that wasn't the case.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh, ok... no, we didn't do anything like that. Thank you for the info 

And thank you for sharing your experience, KeepOnGoing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A little Thyroglobulin is normal but Thyroglobulin Ab is not. So, it sounds like it is clear sailing for you! Just keep up with your regular check-ups re this!

Hugs,


----------

